# Their still on the move!!!



## The mtn man (Dec 15, 2016)

I have only seen one bear this year, and it was way back in bow season, but yesterday I found ALOT, of fresh bear sign since it rained, their hitting the Spanish oak acorns around 3,000ft. Tracks everywhere coming from  thickets to acorns. It might be night time sign, but they ain't laid up yet.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 15, 2016)

Do our bear in GA lay up/hibernate?


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 15, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Do our bear in GA lay up/hibernate?



Not really, but between December and early spring, they will conserve energy by not moving, by finding a bad laurel thicket that nothing will bother them, with a food source and feed an hour, and lay up 72 hours, now that is of course not an exact assesment. But I hunted with dogs just across the ga line since childhood, and seen this every year. There are about 3 months out of the year that they just vanish. Now is normally the time. But like in said I found an unusual amount of sign for this time of year.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad to hear it!  Missed most of the season, but hoping to get out there another time or two before the season closes.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Do our bear in GA lay up/hibernate?


Yes they do hibernate .


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yea, I'm still finding bear sign also. Made a 6 mile trip today and found fresh sign scattered along the way. I had hunted a spot last week and sow with cubs were still moving regular, between the rains.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

In my experience if the weather don't get real bad in years with alot of mash they seem to stay out longer.


----------

